# A/B speaker selecter



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am using HK3490 for 2 channel listening. I just received 2 new Fluance XLBP surround speakers, paper work with speakers rec. a 10hr break in period. So I thought set the HK for speaker 1 and 2 and check out the new speakers. But now I can only get sound from speaker 2 setting. When I select speakers 1&2 I only get sound from 2nd set of speakers. If I select speakers 1 I get no sound. What gives?:scratch:


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

The receiver probably has a bad output relay or failed component in the relay driver circuit on the speaker 1 setting, therefore no signal is getting through to that set of output terminals. What set of outputs were you using before you got the new speakers ?


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Found the issue with A/B switching.It was in my home built speaker and sub switch station. Not very bright on my part. Thanks for your help. I did however get to check out new surround speakers and they sound great.:rofl:


----------

